# Bump/Boil on tail?



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure if anyone can help me but I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this could be? I found a bump type thing on my dogs tail....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww poor thing. I've never seen anything like that on my dogs so I'm not sure but I bet Lisa aka Performanceknls can help you. She is extremely knowledgeable and very reliable. Often times if I have some sort of question, or concern, I don't even bother making a thread I just ask Lisa XD


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks kg...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

any fleas? Looks like a bite of some sort , does it ooze at all when squeezed? and is this the only one? Could always try a hot compress on it and see if it brings anything to a head, I would not force it but see if the heat helps. If it isn't bothering her though I would just leave it alone and watch it see if it grows at all, if it does maybe get a vets opinion.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope no fleas. This is the only one and there is no head.... It's kinda hard....? Something u can not pop.? I'm not sure... It's not bothering him but I guess I should just take him in and ask my vet.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hummm I would do the wait and see approach. Give it a week and see what it does. No need to put anything on it just yet. In a week if it's not going away then post back with some new pictures and then we can go from there.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'll wait a week and see


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks similar to the histeocytoma http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histiocytoma_(dog) , that Savannah had on her hind leg last year. Keep an eye on it and watch it, if it gets bigger, shows any change in color then talk to your vet, but worst case scenario, you'll have to have it removed. But it could be a large amount of other things, just sharing some knowledge from something I've experienced. Good luck!


----------

